
Ask HN: Good golang projects to learn from - mewwts
I&#x27;m learning golang and I am looking for great open source code to read, learn and get inspired from. I&#x27;d love to hear your recommendations!
======
qnsi
[https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea)

[https://github.com/mattermost/mattermost-
server](https://github.com/mattermost/mattermost-server)

[https://github.com/getfider/fider](https://github.com/getfider/fider)

[https://github.com/ketchuphq/ketchup](https://github.com/ketchuphq/ketchup)

[https://github.com/mantishk/galore](https://github.com/mantishk/galore)

[https://gitlab.com/NebulousLabs/Sia](https://gitlab.com/NebulousLabs/Sia)

[https://github.com/netlify/gocommerce](https://github.com/netlify/gocommerce)

[https://github.com/ponzu-cms/ponzu](https://github.com/ponzu-cms/ponzu)

This is a list of webapps written in go. I didn't check the source and can't
guarantee it's good quality

